# Gewinnspielservice



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich wurde gerade von so einem dubiosen Gewinnspielservice angerufen. Es meldete sich ein Thomas Jauch, der mir erzählte, ich hätte bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Nach 30 Sekunden habe ich dann aufgelegt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das so eine r-gespräch abzocke war. Nämlich von einer Gebührenansage habe ich nichts gehört.

Ist euch sowas bekannt? Jedenfalls werde ich, falls die Ars******r von mir Gebühren wollen, Strafanzeige wegen Betrug erstatten.  :lol: 
Mit mir nicht.


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2003)

Klingt interessant.

Vor allem der "Thomas Jauch" klingt eher danach, auf einen Verhörer zu setzen...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2003)

Kann ich die Telekom zwingen, mir den Anrufer zu nennen? Als ich nämlich gerade bei denen anrief, sagten die, sowas ist nicht möglich. 
Ich halte euch jedenfalls auf dem Laufenden.  0


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2003)

"Nicht möglich" ist falsch.

Du kommst aber nur mit richterlichem Beschluß ran...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

Hi,

ich bin von dem gleichen "Gewinnspielservice" aus Hamburg mit Herrn "Jauch" angerufen worden. Man wird gefragt, ob man mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden werden möchte und kommt -nachdem man "ja" gesagt hat- wieder an ein Band:"Bitte warten Sie..." Da habe ich dann aufgelegt.

Da der erste Eintrag hier vor einem Monat vorgenommen wurde, würde mich bitte interessieren, was daraus geworden ist. War es ein R-Gespräch? Hat die Telekom es auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen? Was kostet es? Was oder wer steckt dahinter?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand mit Infos weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke!


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

Fragender schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin von dem gleichen "Gewinnspielservice" aus Hamburg mit Herrn "Jauch" angerufen worden. Man wird gefragt, ob man mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden werden möchte und kommt -nachdem man "ja" gesagt hat- wieder an ein Band:"Bitte warten Sie..." Da habe ich dann aufgelegt.
> 
> Da der erste Eintrag hier vor einem Monat vorgenommen wurde, würde mich bitte interessieren, was daraus geworden ist. War es ein R-Gespräch? Hat die Telekom es auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen? Was kostet es? Was oder wer steckt dahinter?



http://www.r-talk.de/webde/info.html



			
				R-Talk schrieb:
			
		

> R-TALK gibt dem Kunden die Möglichkeit, seine Telefongespräche so zu führen, dass der Gesprächsempfänger die Gesprächskosten übernimmt. R-TALK beinhaltet die Funktionalität, dem Gesprächsempfänger vollständige Informationen über jeden vermittelten eingehenden Anruf zu übermitteln, noch bevor die Verbindung aufgebaut wird. Dem Kunden wird die Möglichkeit geboten, das Gespräch entweder anzunehmen oder abzulehnen. Wenn der Kunde das Gespräch ablehnt, entstehen ihm selbstverständlich keine Kosten.
> 
> Da die Annahme eines R-Gesprächs durch Tastendruck erfolgen muss und nur bei Verwendung des sogenannten "Tonwahlverfahren" möglich ist, kann die Annahme verhindert werden, indem am Telefon bzw. für den Anschluss das sogenannte "Tonwahlverfahren" ausgeschaltet wird.



Da du ja keine Zustimmung per Tastendruck erteilt hast , können und dürfen keine Kosten entstehen.
Wer weiß, vielleicht hast du die!!!! Chance deines Lebens verpaßt  

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

Ja,
 stimmt schon, dass ich keine Taste gedrückt habe. Aber ich habe "ja" gesagt (dumm von mir, ich weiß). Ich vermute, dass man dann weiterverbunden wird (ohne über die Kosten belehrt worden zu sein). Was kann das kosten? Und ist es rechtlich legal, wenn man mich nicht über die Kosten aufklärt?

habe mich mal umgehört. Dieser Anruf ging wohl nach und nach an alle Bewohner des Stadteils. Deswegen war es wohl leider nicht die Chance meines Lebens


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

Fragender schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe "ja" gesagt (dumm von mir, ich weiß). Ich vermute, dass man dann weiterverbunden wird



von Spracherkennungsystemen geschweige denn rechtlich zulässigen ist bisher nichts bekannt, und wie
würden denn dann Ausdrücke  wie "Jo" , "jep" , "Oki" , "sischer"  gehandhabt.   Zur Zeit ist nichts derartiges bekannt 
Gruß
ww


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der startseite von computerbetrug.de am 15.11.02 bereits vor diesem Trick gewarnt wurde. 

Ich denke mir sogar, dass man sowieso weiterverbunden wird, egal was man sagt oder ob man was sagt. 

Kann ja auch sein, dass es sich um eine Art Werbung handelt. Ein Computer ruft alle Leute an und wenn jemand Interesse hat, wird er mit einem realen Gesprächspartner verbunden. Ich habe jedoch meine Zweifel an dieser Variante. 

Nehmen wir mal an, ich wäre wirklich weiterverbunden worden. Was könnte mich das maximal kosten? Waren höchstens 5 Sekunden Gesprächsdauer nach dem Verbinden. 


Andererseits wenn diese Masche schon seit letztem Herbst bekannt ist, würde ich doch bestimmt mehr Info im Inet finden, wenn es eine Abzockermasche wäre?

Bietet eigentlich nur R-Talk diese Rückrufe an? Und wie funktioniert das dann mit einem Anrufroboter, der alle Nummern anwählt?


Danke


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

Fragender schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits wenn diese Masche schon seit letztem Herbst bekannt ist, würde ich doch bestimmt mehr Info im Inet finden, wenn es eine Abzockermasche wäre?
> 
> Bietet eigentlich nur R-Talk diese Rückrufe an? Und wie funktioniert das dann mit einem Anrufroboter, der alle Nummern anwählt?



zu 1. Bisher nichts , weder hier noch in den Nachbarforen bekannt.

zu 2. Bisher nur R-Talk bekannt 

zu 3. Nur als Lockanrufe  mit 0137xxxxx Nummern , die aber selbst zurückgerufen werden müssen.

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

Dank Dir Technofreak


Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit, dass man weiterverbunden wird und zwar an eine dieser Nummern (0900 glaube ich), bei denen der Anbieter den Tarif selbst regeln kann? Könnte dann bereits für eine 1 Sekunde nach dem Weiterverbinden jeder Betrag anfallen, den der Betreiber vereinbart hat? Also mehrere hundert Euro z.B.? (Schock, Panik!)


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

Fragender schrieb:
			
		

> Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit, dass man weiterverbunden wird und zwar an eine dieser Nummern (0900 glaube ich), bei denen der Anbieter den Tarif selbst regeln kann? Könnte dann bereits für eine 1 Sekunde nach dem Weiterverbinden jeder Betrag anfallen, den der Betreiber vereinbart hat? Also mehrere hundert Euro z.B.? (Schock, Panik!)



Wie bisher , nichts bekannt und auch mit Sicherheit illegal , das würde einen wunderschönen Musterprozess geben   
gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2003)

hmmm, 
ich werde mal abwarten bis die Telefonrechnung kommt.
Theoretisch hast Du natürlcih recht Technofreak.

würde mich aber interessieren, ob jemand mit diesen Anrufen Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Bei mir hat sich gerade (15:17) eine (nicht unsympathische) Damenstimme :laber: vom Band gemeldet, die mir mitgeteilt hat, dass ich gewonnen hätte. Aufgrund meines Geburtsdatums    blabla hätte man usw. usf. Dumm nur, dass der Anschluss nicht auf meinen Namen läuft! :-? 

Ich sollte die "0" drücken - was ich natürlich nicht getan habe... und dann habe ich gewartet. Nach ca. 30 Sekunden hörte ich «Vielen Dank!», dann nichts mehr... Habe wenige Sekunden später aufgelegt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm,
> ich werde mal abwarten bis die Telefonrechnung kommt.



Was sagt denn die Rechnung?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## dieter_w (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich gerade (15:17) eine (nicht unsympathische) Damenstimme :laber: vom Band gemeldet, die mir mitgeteilt hat, dass ich gewonnen hätte.



Hallo,

ist es rein telekommunikationstechnisch vorstellbar, dass nach Drücken der vom Band-Anrufer gewünschten Taste auf eine 0900-Nummer weiter verbunden wird (was vorher natürlich nicht verraten wird!)?
Was dann zur Folge haben könnte, dass auf Deiner Rechnung / EVÜ gegebenenfalls ein 0900-Gespräch auftaucht?

Tschüss,
Dieter


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> ist es rein telekommunikationstechnisch vorstellbar, dass nach Drücken der vom Band-Anrufer gewünschten Taste auf eine 0900-Nummer weiter verbunden wird r


technisch ja, wird auch durchaus praktiziert. ist aber ohne (kostenfreie) Gebührenansage unzulässig

cp


----------



## dieter_w (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> dieter_w schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen solchen Fall in Verbindung mit der 0900-3010108.
Der Telefonanschluss läuft auf meinen Namen, wird aber überwiegend von meiner Mutter (82J.) genutzt. Nachdem sie bereits vor Jahren auf den 0190er Gewinnanruf-Leim getapst war, habe ich eine 0900-/0190-Anwahlsperre in die Tel.-Leitung geschaltet, die auch zuverlässig funktioniert. Selbst bei Vorwählen einer beliebigen CBC-Vorwahl wird die Ziffernfolge "0900" erkannt und die Leitung blockiert. Trotzdem tauchte eines Tages oben genannte Rufnummer in der EVÜ auf, deren Anwahl eigentlich nicht möglich wäre.
Nur durch diese Weiterverbinden-Taktik wird die Sache erklärbar.

Ob Gebührenansage, spezieller Tastendruck oder Ja/Nein-Abfrage ist heute nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

Dieter


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*

Hast du noch die schriftliche Bestätigung der 0900 Sperre von der Telekom?

Wenn ja, würde ich dann mal mit dem Schreiben zum Kundencenter gehen und fragen, wieso trotz Sperre eine 0900er Nummer auftaucht. Bisher haben die sich sehr kulant gezeigt und den Betrag ausgebucht 

(Ps. ich gehe mal von einem Pink T Anschluss aus. Ansonsten eben bei deinen Telekomunikationsanbieter nachfragen)


----------



## dieter_w (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch die schriftliche Bestätigung der 0900 Sperre von der Telekom?



Die Anwahlspere ist eine Hardware, die zwischen TAE und Endgerät geschaltet wird (ein sogenannter Telefonmanager von einem großen deutschen Elektronikhändler).

Vielleicht sollte man die 0900-Sperre des Pink-T wählen? Doch mit dieser hier beschriebenen Art der Weitervermittlung ist diese Sperre ja quasi ausgehebelt.
Andererseits hätte ich ja dann durch die Beauftragung dieser 0900-Sperre meinen Willen bekundet, generell KEINE 0900-Gespräche führen zu wollen.
Alles in allem hinkt hier wieder mal die Gesetzgebung hinter den technischen Möglichkeiten hinterher.



> Wenn ja, würde ich dann mal mit dem Schreiben zum Kundencenter gehen und fragen, wieso trotz Sperre eine 0900er Nummer auftaucht. Bisher haben die sich sehr kulant gezeigt und den Betrag ausgebucht



Hab' den Betrag schon mal selbständig ausgebucht. Aber jetzt läuft der Papierkrieg langsam an.



> (Ps. ich gehe mal von einem Pink T Anschluss aus.



Ja, korrekt. Aber diese 0900er geht die Hühnerleiter über DTMS --> Nexnet --> L***** --> Maxim Marketing & Consulting Ltd.(GB).
L. ist der Letztverantwortliche und führt (so die Auskunft von L.) diese "Dienstleistungen" im Auftrage der englischen Firma (mutmaßlich eine Briefkastenfirma) aus. Voriges Jahr noch hat L. die besagten Spam-nummern an MMC weiter vermietet, was ja seit 2006 nicht mehr erlaubt ist.
Eine im Netz verfolgbare Spur führt jedoch von GB wieder zurück nach Deutschland!!!

Dieter


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*

Wobei DTMS ein Telekomableger ist und ab da hätte es nicht weiterlaufen dürfen, wenn du die Telekom 0900er Sperre hättest.

Insofern bist du nun natürlich gekniffen, da du beweisen musst, das die Hardware nicht von dir für diesen Anruf entfernt worden sein kann um sie dann wieder anzuschliessen. Nur wenn du die selbst angeschlossen hast, wirst du keinen finden, der sich damit zufrieden gibt, das du keine 0900er Anrufe tätigen willst, da du ja selbst die Sperre auch wieder entfernet haben kannst.

Aus dem Grunde habe ich bei der Telekom damals die 0900er Sperre fest einrichten lassen, um in einem solchen Falle sagen zu können:
"Ich wollte keinen 0900er Anruf tätigen, ihr habt die Sperre eingerichtet, ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Sperre und entweder ist ein Anbrechnungsfehler vorhanden oder eure Sperre funktionierte nicht. Steht für die Kosten selbst grade."

 leider hatte ich nie die Möglichkeit den Satz anzubringen, da die Sperre immer funktionierte


----------



## dieter_w (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspielservice*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei DTMS ein Telekomableger ist und ab da hätte es nicht weiterlaufen dürfen, wenn du die Telekom 0900er Sperre hättest.


Gegen das beschriebene Weiterverbinden ist IMHO diese Telekom-0900-Sperre wirkungslos. Haben mir auch die verschiedensten Leute an der Telekom-Hotline berichtet.



> Insofern bist du nun natürlich gekniffen,


Das ist noch nicht 'raus.



> da du beweisen musst, das die Hardware nicht von dir für diesen Anruf entfernt worden sein kann um sie dann wieder anzuschliessen.


Ich muss momentan überhaupt nix beweisen.
Legion oder DTMS oder wer auch immer muss mir Einsicht in den CallDataRecord gewähren und an Hand dessen beweisen, dass die Verbindung wirklich von meinem Anschluss aus aufgebaut worden ist. Ich sage NEIN, ist sie nicht. 
Nexnet hat mit  geschrieben: "Nach den uns vorliegenden Leistungsdatensätzen sind die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss zustande gekommen."
Aber wie, das schreiben die mir nicht. Durch aktive Anwahl mit Sicherheit nicht.
Bleibt nach meinem momentanen Wissensstand nur die Variante "weiter verbinden". 
Und diesen Vorgang kann man ebenfalls mit den Worten: "Nach den uns vorliegenden Leistungsdatensätzen sind die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss zustande gekommen." verschleiern.
Diese Vorgänge müssten für einen Experten (wer könnte das sein?) aus dem vollständigen CDR ersichtlich werden.
Dazu benötige ich dann natürlich noch den Beweis, dass von demjenigen, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Telefon war, die Zustimmung zum kostenpflichtigen Weiterverbinden gegeben wurde.



> Nur wenn du die selbst angeschlossen hast, wirst du keinen finden, der sich damit zufrieden gibt, das du keine 0900er Anrufe tätigen willst, da du ja selbst die Sperre auch wieder entfernet haben kannst.


Klar, ist das besser. Aber als ich das Gerät gekauft habe, war die T-0190-Sperre noch teurer als das Gerät und die Weiterverbinden-Masche war mir noch nicht bekannt.

Tschüss.
Dieter


----------

